# Chieftec Aegis Fan Questions



## Phalken (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello

As you may have guessed, I'm going to build a computer. 
Here is a list of all the parts that i'm going to use:

I've already bought:
AsRock 870 Extreme3 (Motherboard)
LC1200 V2.2 Monolith X (Power supply unit)
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1800MHz PC3-14400 2x2GB (RAM)

I have not (yet) bought:
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 2.8GHz (Processor)
2x XFX HD5830 (Graphics cards)
Chieftec Aegis CH-5 (Case)
Western Digital Caviar Black SATA III 1TB (Hard drive)

But I have a problem. The case doesn't have any pre-installed fans, so my question is: What fans should I buy, and where should i install them?
I can install one 120mm top exhaust fan and one 120mm rear exhaust fan. I can also install two 92mm side intake fans that blow directly at the HDDs. I only use one hard drive, so i think that i don't need extra cooling for it. But then again, i'm not _that_ good at computer cooling .
The left side of the case has a big mesh, that I think works as an intake for the 120mm fans (check the link for more information).

Please help me. 

Greetings, Phalken


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120MM fan in front (blowing in) and 1 120MM fan in the rear (blowing out) is generally sufficient if the case has good airflow.
I would suggest going with an Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for insured quality. ASRock are mediocre at best.
If you're looking for performance RAM, OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair are the better choice.
I would also suggest using a SeaSonic or Corsair PSU.
Two GPU's cost twice as much initially, generate a lot of unnecessary heat in the case and consume more energy. For that you get a maybe 20% increase in performance.
One Better GPU is the better option.


----------



## Phalken (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, thank you for the suuggestions, there are only a few problems:

The case doesn't have any place for front intake fans, it only has these weird side-intake fans.

I've already bought RAM, the mobo, and the PSU... Now I'm really upset.

I originally thought of buying one GPU first, and buy a second one later. But I guess I'll have to try to get enough money for an 5850 or maybe an 5870.

Thank you very much anyway!

*edit*

The thing about ASRock being low-quality really surprised me. I've checked loads of reviews of that board, and it got some kind of "high quality for a low prize"-award 90% of the times.

I honetly almost only bought the psu because I got it for about 100€ (it normally costs like 230€)

Same thing with the RAM, I got it for 80€, and it usually costs 115€.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ASRock Mobo's are made by Asus using lower quality parts. They're not junk but they are lower quality.
Wise choice on one GPU.


That PSU may be fine but I've never heard of them and it seems a lot of low quality rebadged PSU's are put on the European market.
Kingston used to be a top name in RAM but their qualioty and dependability sems to have declined. I have seen many issues with HyperX but I've also seen a fair number of satisfied users. 
We only recommend what we absolutely know to be good quality hardware.


----------



## Phalken (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, all of my questions are answered!

Thank you.


----------

